# Kaufberatung Flachbildmonitore.



## Gahan (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Dualhead-Grafikkarte mit zwei DVI-Ausgängen und möchte nun zwei Flachbildmonitore anschließen. Zum einen arbeite ich mit professionellen Audioprogrammen, so dass also auch Mischpulte und virtuelle Racks abgebildet werden müssen neben dem Sequenzer. Auf der anderen Seite arbeite ich mit CAD, konstruiere also Maschinenteile oder komplexere Baugruppen. Demnach würden sich ja zwei große Flachbildschime anbieten. So weit so gut. Nun habe ich allerdings auch ein Spiel installiert. Normalerweise spiele ich nicht, doch in diesem Fall mache ich eine Ausnahme. Es ist ein Flugsimulator, bei dem es durchaus auf schnelle Änderungen des Bildes ankommt.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob es gewisse Empfehlungen bezüglich der Flatscreens gibt. Zum einen sollten sie ja groß sein, zum anderen aber auch eine möglichst geringe Reaktionszeit, was sich ja auch beim CAD im 3D-Bereich anbieten würde, wenn sich diverse Maschinenteile bewegen und da irgend etwas simuliert werden muss.

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2007)

Ich habe einen Siemens W19 und bin komplett zufrieden. Die Reaktionszeiten sind auch
bei den "nicht-Gamer"TFTs in Ordnung. Diese schlierenziehenden Displays gibt es nur
noch selten. 

Also: 
1. Alle aktuellen TFTs bilden schnelle Bewegungen sauber ab.
2. Als Nachteil kann man nennen, dass die GamerTFTs mit "Overdrive"-Technik eine
Latenz von bis zu 3 Frames haben können.. Na, da staunt der Gamer..

In den Laden gehen und einfach ein bisschen gucken und bei http://www.prad.de
die Tips und Meinungen stöbern.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gahan (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo chmee,

Siemens W19 hört sich nach einem 19 Zöller an. Ich suche einen 21er, bzw. zwei 21er, weil ich eine Dualhead-GraKa habe und bei Audiobearbeitung und CAD zwei Monis eigentlich Pflicht sind. Die 21 Zöller haben zur Zeit noch höhere Reaktionszeiten, oder?  Welche Werte sollten 21er sonst noch mindestens haben?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.
Gahan

BTW: Welche ist die "feste" Auflösung, also die Standardauflösung bei 21 Zoll?  1280 x 960 Pixel?  Es soll kein Widescreen sein.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2007)

Die "feste" Auflösung ist bei den meisten Monitoren 1280*1024 obwohl sie keine Breitbild sind... die Kristalle sind physikalisch einfach so angeordnet... natürlich sind auch geringere Auflösungen möglich aber wer will das schon? Ich möchte zu der Reaktionszeit sagen, dass alles unter 12ms schon annehmbar ist... ich komm mit meinen 24ms ja auch klar...


----------



## Gahan (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

eine Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 entspricht einem Verhältnis von 1,25 : 1. Meines Wissens ist dies nicht die typische 4:3 Konfiguration der normalen Monitore. Die Standardauflösung eines 21 Zoll Monitors müsste eine andere sein, oder?

Grüße,
Gahan


----------



## Flex (8. Juni 2007)

Bildauflösung - Computer

Laut denen ist es:
(SXGA) 		1280 × 960 	4:3 	1 228 800

Und für SXGA gibt es hier die Definition.


----------



## Gahan (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ja, genau das meinte ich. Demach müsste 1280 x 960 die Standardauflösung eines 21 Zöllers sein, wenn ich richtig liege.

Grüße,
Gahan


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2007)

Müsste. ist es aber in der Regel nicht. und du kannst die meisten fragen. sie werden mit 1280*1024 arbeiten weil es einfach besser aussieht. 21" haben übrigens meist die Auflösung 1600*1200 was 4:3 entspricht. bei 19" ist das wohl anders.


----------



## Gahan (8. Juni 2007)

In Ordnung. Dann ist es, solange es die Grafikkarte unterstützt, die eigene Sache, ob man auf einem 21 Zöller eine Auflösung von 1280 x 960 oder 1280 x 1024 oder 1600 x 1200 fährt? Hauptsache, das Bild wird nicht verzerrt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2007)

Genau. imho wird das Bild bei 19Zollern mit physikalischen 1280*1024 verzerrt wenn man 1280*960 wählt.


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2007)

Stop ma' !

Ich kenne kein Display, das ein 5:4 Verhältnis hat - wenn es nicht Breitbild ist, dann 4:3

***EDIT*** Nun, ich lerne nie aus. Habe mir die Daten einiger Geräte angeschaut und
es scheint sie zu geben. ABER nur im TFT-Bereich ! CRTs bilden grundsätzlich
falsch ab. 


@gahan: Schau mal bei prad vorbei, dort sind eigentlich alle TFTs mit Infos
dargestellt, da wirst Du sicherlich etwas finden, das Deinem Portemonaie und
Deinem Empfinden entspricht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2007)

Naja. 1. ist der Unterschied minimal. und 2. Sehen richtige 4:3 einfach matschig aus.


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2007)

zu 1. Ja und Nein - für den Normalo kaum auffällig, aber für nen Graphiker schon ein
Stich ins Gesäß, wenn er ein Quadrat ziehen möchte.

zu 2. Hmm, Matschig auf einem Gerät das interpolieren muss.. --> TFT 
Mein 2. Monitor ist ein immer noch superscharfer Eizo 21" CRT, da ist nix Matsch 

@gahan:
Nebenbei, ich habe gerade einem Freund einen 19"Benq gekauft für 185Eur.
Ist ein 4:3/5:4 (  ) Display mit 1280x1024 und man sagt doch grundsätzlich,
dass eine TFT-Größe der nächsthöheren CRT-Größe entspricht. Und neben dem
Benq sieht mein W19 echt mickrig aus, ich bereue den Kauf trotzdem nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2007)

Jo. deswegen bevorzugen ja imho Grafiker CRTs. aber wenn du ein Quadrat ziehen willst. da macht man das normalerweise mit gedrückter Strg-Taste oder richtet sich nach den Maßangaben.


----------



## chmee (9. Juni 2007)

Ist ja nett gemeint, dass zB per [STRG] mitgeholfen wird, aber wenn Dein Auge die ganze Zeit belogen wird, macht es einfach keinen Spaß. 

Genug Offtopic


----------



## Gahan (14. Juni 2007)

Gibt es überhaupt noch 20- oder 21-Zoll TFT's, die eine feste Auflösung von 1600 x 1200 haben?  Oder ist jetzt nur noch Widescreen angesagt?


----------

